# My Daughter's Limb hanger!



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

My eldest daughter had a break from college and wanted to chase turkeys for the first time in 4 seasons. We hunted hard mornings and evenings much of the past 5 days and her patience was rewarded with this mature gobbler last evening. 

Set up on a field that has not seen much activity yet this season. We had a short window of time and I wanted to scout it at least. About 45 minutes later I saw 3 big longbeards on the neighboring property across a field about 300 yards away. Started ripping purrs and cutts on the slate which got their attention. They crossed through the fence row and I started using more yelps and cutts. They kept walking our way but I didn't think they could see the decoys due to lay of the land. Kept on the slate as they came forward, softened the volume a bit. They strutted and gobbled most of the last 150 yards and then put on a great show beating up the Dave Smith jake decoy. Really made it a challenge to pick just one bird to kill as they danced around, purring and strutting and striking the decoy. After a couple anxious minutes she finally got her chance and dropped the hammer on this beautiful limbhanger! 10-11/16" beard, 1-3/8" spurs, 21# tom that had virtually no breeding sponge material! Beard was thinnest of the three but was likely damaged by fighting as forward third was broken off near base. 

So proud of her for all her accomplishments and even happier that she wanted to spend time with her dad in the turkey woods!

Smile says it all!









Limbhanger--NO DOUBT!









HOOKS!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice. Gotta love hunting with a loved one.

Far better than the 5/8 spurs on my 2 year old but it had the biggest breast sponge on it than I have ever seen.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

MB, 

Lack of sponge makes me wonder about his status in the flock. Old but not tough enough to dominate? The fact he was with 2 other toms makes me question if he would have been "boss" or a two year old subordinate. He was the last to come in but the last to leave--kept strutting around the decoy and chasing a second tom. Thus he left with us!

Or was his sponge gone from all of his activity? 

One of the other kids may get a crack at the surviving duo and we could then compare bird/spurs on them. 

The pursuit continues...


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

how cool that turkey is huge good catch


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome bird! Congrats to your daughter. I love the time I spend hunting with my daughter. Great day that you will never forget.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

My guess is that he used up his sponge from all his breeding activity. The breast sponge is what the toms live off in the spring as they do little serious feeding while chasing the hens. A tom actually weighs more in the spring from the added weight of the sponge that grows over the winter.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice job young lady!! you da woman!


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

Good job Dad,time spent with your family is the best. She won't forget that hunt for a long time !!


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

NIce bird and chioice of spring break! I'd rather see a young lady Turkin' rather then twerkin'


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on the limb hanger..nice when you can hang out with your college Aged kids!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Well done. That is a real beaut!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

jem44357 said:


> NIce bird and chioice of spring break! I'd rather see a young lady Turkin' rather then twerkin'


Yeah, uh, as her Dad I much prefer that as well...thanks!


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful picture. Nice job on a nice bird


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice one!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is great!! A Successful Family Outing and one Heck of a Bird!! My son just turned 21 and in college and i still get pumped when he wants to hunt and fish with me!! Congrats you obviously did a great job on Everything!!!


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome, congrats.... her smile in the pic says it all.


----------

